# Race Face hört auf?



## [email protected] (12. März 2011)

Halo zusammen,

habe bei meinem alltäglichen Browsen auf bb.nsmb.com folgenden Thread gefunden: 

http://bb.nsmb.com/showthread.php?t=140447

Es scheint so zu sein, dass es die Firma Race Face nicht mehr/nicht länger geben wird.  

Anscheinend gibt es ab Montag mehr Infos, laut einiger (ehemaliger?) MItarbeiter, die auch bei nsmb im Forum registriert sind. 

Das wäre ja mal echt.... 

PS: Auf Pink Bike gibt es diese Meldung:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Race-Face-Closes-the-Doors.html

Warum ist das nicht auf der Titelseite?


----------



## el saltamontes (12. März 2011)

das is jetzt nicht wahr, oder? wollte gerade noch einen turbine vorbau und lenker checken - echt schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. März 2011)

wäre für mich nun die frage wieso.


----------



## death_rider (12. März 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> wäre für mich nun die frage wieso.



Ehrlich gesagt würde ich das auch gerne mal wissen ich meine RF war doch die Firma ich bin ehrlich gesagt mehr als geschockt.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. März 2011)

@ el Saltamontes
da kannst du auch immer noch. Bikeaction hat garantiert noch viele auf Lager.


Ich vermute das mit Race Face das gleiche wie mit Ironhorse passiert ist.
Race Face gehört sicherlich auch zu einer größeren Firmenkette. Wenn die große Firma pleite ist trifft es auch die kleinen darunter.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (12. März 2011)

und so stirbt ein weiteres urgestein aus der bikebranche... wer isn als nächstes dran?? specialized?

bliebe die frage wann das hier endlich im newsbereich zu lesen ist.


----------



## AndH (12. März 2011)

Das hab ich auf vitalmtb.com gefunden:

john p (who works there) posted this on RM

I wish the situation was optimistic, but we've been told the company is going to be liquidated, and 90% of us are unemployed as of next week. They'll keep a few people on to assist with the liquidation.

My tenure with the company has been short, but it's been a fun ride. Thanks to all the great athletes, customers, and media folks I've had the opportunity to work with. Thanks also to the amazing group of coworkers I have out here. All of you make stuff like this hurt a lot less.

einfach nur schade.... die Parts waren technisch wie optisch 1A!


----------



## gobo (12. März 2011)

das kann doch wohl nicht sein.
find ich echt schade,da muß ich ja nun anfangen zu horten bzw. zu sammeln!!


----------



## evil_rider (12. März 2011)

haen immerhin die ersten teile gebaut, die auch gehalten haben... schade, war mir eine sympathische firma!


----------



## [email protected] (12. März 2011)

Es soll...wohl nichts mit einer größeren Firma zu tun haben...naja, warten wir bis Montag, dann soll es wohl nähere Infos geben. 

Ich habe schon überlegt bei radläden in vancouver, deren betreiber ich kenne, eine menge atlas fr lenker zu bestellen - quasi mit dem perfekten lenker eindecken.  ....


----------



## Climax_66 (13. März 2011)

Laut Info von einem Bekannten der gute Kontakte zu Race Face hat.
wird Race Face nicht sterben sondern in eine Art Fusion mit Rocky Mountain gehen.
Vergleichbar mit AMG und Mercedes Benz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (13. März 2011)

hoffen wir`s 

ich wüsst nähmlich nicht was ich ohne RaceFace für Kurbeln fahren soll, seit 2003 montiere ich nur noch RaceFace Kurbeln.

meine erst Race Face Kurbel hatte ich sogar schon 1998 und damals waren sie schon Eloxiert


----------



## Rocklandbiker (13. März 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Laut Info von einem Bekannten der gute Kontakte zu Race Face hat.
> wird Race Face nicht sterben sondern in eine Art Fusion mit Rocky Mountain gehen.
> Vergleichbar mit AMG und Mercedes Benz...



ob sich das gut anhört weiß ich jetzt auch noch nicht, das muss nicht zwingend gut sein.... da bin ich mal gespannt wie es weiter geht.


----------



## subdiver (13. März 2011)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass Rocky z.B. am New Element 
keine RaceFace-Kurbeln mehr verbaut.

Gibt´s dafür einen Grund ? 
Hat es vielleicht etwas mit der Überschrift zu tun ?

Am "alten" Element gab es noch RF-Kurbeln.


----------



## death_rider (13. März 2011)

subdiver schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass Rocky z.B. am New Element
> keine RaceFace-Kurbeln mehr verbaut.
> 
> Gibt´s dafür einen Grund ?
> ...




Nein ich denke das hat leider mehr mit der neuen Bunt-Poppig-Hältnicht-MTB-Generation zu tun


----------



## [email protected] (13. März 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Laut Info von einem Bekannten der gute Kontakte zu Race Face hat.
> wird Race Face nicht sterben sondern in eine Art Fusion mit Rocky Mountain gehen.
> Vergleichbar mit AMG und Mercedes Benz...



Schauen wir mal, ob an dem Gerücht etwas dran ist. 

Auf NSMB.com gibt es einen Artikel zu der Situation....


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. März 2011)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ich wüsst nähmlich nicht was ich ohne RaceFace für Kurbeln fahren soll



nicht nur das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (14. März 2011)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> ob sich das gut anhört weiß ich jetzt auch noch nicht, das muss nicht zwingend gut sein.... da bin ich mal gespannt wie es weiter geht.



Naja, sagen wir mal so. Race Face war ja mal Teil von Rocky, warum soll das nicht wieder "zusammenwachsen"?

Ich hoffe es sehr stark...

Was soll ich sonst für Lenker, Kurbeln, Vorbauten und Sattelstützen fahren?


----------



## neikless (14. März 2011)

... setze meine Hoffnung auf Hope.
und darauf das es bei RaceFace wie auch immer weiter geht !


----------



## Climax_66 (15. März 2011)

Laut Infos von der Basis, laufen derzeit Verandlungen mit Rocky Mountain.
Sieht so aus, das RM RF übernimmt.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. März 2011)

hope


----------



## [email protected] (16. März 2011)

Das wäre ein Traum...


----------



## Cuberius (16. März 2011)

Echt Schade, dass RF nicht mehr weitermachen will/kann. Mit diesen prodigy forged-Kurbeln ende der 90er fing meine Liebe zu den Kanadiern an. Die HP ist mittlerweile auch nicht mehr erreichbar. Werd mir noch ein paar Teile zur Sicherheit holen und abwarten, was aus der Sache mit Rocky wird. Das scheint ja im Moment die einzige Möglichkeit zu sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2011)

Erst entspringt RF aus RM, trennt sich, kommten jetzt wieder zusammen?
Seltsam, aber wünschenswert.

Wenn Rf zu einem größeren Konzern gehören sollte, muss nicht der Konzern pleite gehen damit es für RF aus ist.
Oft werden kleine Schmieden gekauft und dann ausgeschaltet, so hat man weniger Konkurenz.
Man schaue mal, was Trek alles geschluckt hat.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (17. März 2011)

Offizielle Pressemitteilung:

http://www.nsmb.com/4240-race-face-...mepage+Feed)&utm_content=Google+International

MFG


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. März 2011)

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...arke-race-face-steht-vor-dem-aus.522343.2.htm


----------



## DaBoom (24. März 2011)

Website ist wieder online


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. März 2011)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Website ist wieder online



Grundsätzlich ein gutes "Zeichen".....


----------



## CYCWEAR.com (24. März 2011)

Loki_bottrop schrieb:


> und so stirbt ein weiteres urgestein aus der bikebranche... wer isn als nächstes dran?? specialized?
> 
> bliebe die frage wann das hier endlich im newsbereich zu lesen ist.




...*SPECIALIZED**? ? ?* ...also solange wie es es genug Leute gibt, die weiterhin diese Bikes bei unseren "Bike-Apothekern" kaufen (...die Gewinnspanne nenne ich hier lieber mal nicht ), lachen sich die Amis drüben noch viele Jahre weiterhin schööööön kaputt 

Gruß an dieser Stelle übrigens mal ans Kartellamt  ...wofür sind die eigentlich da? *Soviel zum Thema RACE FACE*.

PS: Ich stelle damit nicht die Qualität der Specialized-Bikes in Frage, das vorneweg! Die Info ist für die, die sich jetzt direkt ohne Brainstorming aufregen


----------



## Hunter-dirt (24. März 2011)

Sea Otter abwarten!


----------



## kephren23 (26. März 2011)

Wäre wirklich Schade.

Hab mich grad erst für eine Race Face Kurbel entschieden.


----------



## [email protected] (26. März 2011)

In Vancouver geht das Gerücht um, dass die Firma MEC (Mountain Equipment Coop, fast unserem Jack Wolfskin Kram ähnlich) Race Face gekauft haben soll, bzw. zu kaufen beabsichtigt.


----------



## [email protected] (26. März 2011)

Habs auch gelesen. Bin mir nicht ganz sucher wie ich das finden soll.
Zumindest blieb der Firmensitz dann in Van...

Wenn da was dran ist, tipp ich aber eher auf "hat gekauft", wieso sonst sollte die Websiete sonst wieder online und sogar aktualisiert sein?


----------



## Catsoft (5. April 2011)

Ich bin sprachlos: http://www.nsmb.com/4287-race-faces-demise/

Aber ich warte bei mir in auf der Arbeit auch auf solche Entwicklungen.


----------



## luigi_ccnb (6. April 2011)

tztz,

ich kenn die gesetze dort in kanada nicht, aber bei einer deutschen gesellschaft wäre da genug stoff für ein paar strafanzeigen.

schade, dass da ein paar den hals nicht vollkriegen und so eine schöne marke beschädigen.

just my 2cents

Luigi


----------



## DaBoom (6. April 2011)

goodbye 
NEXT XC Lenker
Deus Kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (6. April 2011)

Vielleicht leg ich mir nen Lebensvorrat Kurbeln an, hab mich doch grad erst in sie verguckt.


----------



## -JG- (8. April 2011)

Also in der neuen bike steht ja ganz klar "Race Face ist pleite" / Insolvenz, geht jetzt "nur" noch darum einen Käufer zu finden.

RM wird´s nciht denkte ich, die haben wohl auch im Moment genug mit sich selbst zu tun als noch mit Geld "um sich zu schmeissen" denn eine Insolvente Firma birgt immer grosse Risiken!

Gibt aber auch andere schöne Kurbeln, z.B. SRAM XX   

Gruss


----------



## Cuberius (8. April 2011)

-JG- schrieb:


> Gibt aber auch andere schöne Kurbeln...



Nein!


----------



## gobo (8. April 2011)

word


----------



## DaBoom (9. April 2011)

warten wir mal ab, was HOPE aus ihren Maschinen zaubert


----------



## DaBoom (20. April 2011)

Website online
Firma dicht (wie man auf den Bildern gesehen hat)

Komisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (20. April 2011)

Hoffentlich ergibt sich da noch was.
Bin heute zum ersten mal meine RaceFace Kurbel gefahren und bin schon ein wenig traurig geworden das es so eine wohl bald nicht mehr geben wird!


----------



## Gap______Jumper (21. April 2011)

Hört sich aber sehr stark danach an, als ob Mr Pollack es beinahe allein versaut hätte!!!

Es tut einem da mehr für die Mitarbeiter leid, als um die Produkte an sich!


----------



## RMB-Rider (9. Mai 2011)

Gehts nun doch weiter??? 

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Race-Face-The-Canadian-Heritage-Continues.html


----------



## Gap______Jumper (9. Mai 2011)

Hab heute, glücklicherweise nur für meinen Beachcruiser, die Ride DH Kurbel (Made in Taiwan) bekommen. Habe ja schon einige Sachen montiert, u.a. auch die fast vergleichbare Diabolus. Aber warum verbiegen bitte die Kettenblattaufnahmen wenn man die Kurbel aufsteckt, nicht festzieht und dann mit einem Schohnhammer lösen will... So etwas windiges habe ich nicht erwartet, da wundert es mich nicht mehr so sehr, dass es bergab gegangen ist...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (10. Mai 2011)

RMB-Rider schrieb:


> Gehts nun doch weiter???
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Race-Face-The-Canadian-Heritage-Continues.html


 
Yeah, sounds great


----------



## bike-runner (10. Mai 2011)

Gap______Jumper schrieb:


> Hab heute, glücklicherweise nur für meinen Beachcruiser, die Ride DH Kurbel (Made in Taiwan) bekommen. Habe ja schon einige Sachen montiert, u.a. auch die fast vergleichbare Diabolus. Aber warum verbiegen bitte die Kettenblattaufnahmen wenn man die Kurbel aufsteckt, nicht festzieht und dann mit einem Schohnhammer lösen will... So etwas windiges habe ich nicht erwartet, da wundert es mich nicht mehr so sehr, dass es bergab gegangen ist...



weil die grobschlosser methode nicht vorgesehen ist. dazu gibt es wunderschönes werkzeug von park tool zum abziehen


----------



## [email protected] (10. Mai 2011)

YEAH, hier noch nen Bericht mit dem pasenden Fazit:

This is about the best possible news. Race Face lives on - and not just in name only.

http://nsmb.com/4359-race-face-is-back/


----------



## RMB-Rider (10. Mai 2011)

Also, ich freue mich auf jeden Fall sehr über diese Nachricht!
Persönlich hatte ich auch noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen mit RF Komponenten und optisch finde ich sie ebenfalls sehr gelungen!


----------



## Cuberius (10. Mai 2011)

RMB-Rider schrieb:


> Also, ich freue mich auf jeden Fall sehr über diese Nachricht!
> Persönlich hatte ich auch noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen mit RF Komponenten und optisch finde ich sie ebenfalls sehr gelungen!



word!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. Mai 2011)

...as we will be proud to continue producing many of our market leading Race Face products right here in Canada.


 yeah, sounds great


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

